
Peer support groups for life challenges - marojejian
https://www.crisistextline.org/blog/campfire-extending-peer-support-beyond-crisis
======
marojejian
Crisis Text Line is awesome, and was so kind to post this. Daniel and I are
trying to see if we can apply the sharing economy approach to mental wellbeing
& resilience. I'd love to hear the HN community's thoughts!

